# Your "Most Listened To" Top 40



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

In the pop music industry there is the "Top 40", which represents the 40 songs that get the most air time, so I thought, in classical music, for you personally, *which 40 pieces of music have YOU listened to the most? (most "ear-time" )*


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Since a few years, I have been on a 'listen to the entire collection' kick and I use a non-repeating random algorithm to help me choose a few candidates from which I make my play choice. So, I don't have a Top 40.

In years past, mostly LP era, I used to listen to Schoenberg and Stockhausen and Xenakis and Varèse and the gang lots, so those are still likely the ones I have actually heard the most.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My actual music selection is based on several factors, none of which is: What are my favorite pieces of music.

But, if I did make a list like that, it would probably go something like this (in chronological order, not order of liking - would take too long):

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo Act One
Monteverdi: Fifth Book of Madrigals
Bach: Violin Concerto in A minor
Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No 3
Handel: Water Music
Vivaldi: 4 Seasons
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto
Haydn: Symphony No. 93
Haydn: Symphony No 96
Haydn: Symphony No. 102
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Mozart: Symphony No 39
Mozart: Clairnet Concerto
Mozart: The Magic Flute Acts 1 & 2
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture
Beethoven: Egmont Overture
Beethoven: Symphony No 2
Beethoven: Symphony No 7
Beethoven: Symphony No 9
Schubert: Symphony No 5
Schubert: Symphony No 6
Mendelssohn: Symphony No 3
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
Schumann: Fantasy in C
Schumann: Piano Sonata No 2
Schumann: Myrthen
Schumann: Piano Quartet
Schumann: Piano Quintet
Schumann: Manfred Overture
Schumann: Genoveva Overture
Schumann: Symphony No 2
Chopin: Piano Concerto No 1
Brahms: Op 10 Ballades
Brahms: Piano Concerto No 1
Brahms: Piano Concerto No 2
Brahms: Symphony No 3
Brahms: Symphony No 4
Brahms: "Haydn" Variations
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: German Requiem


I give up - that's forty and I'm not even out of the 19th century yet - Probably another 70 or 80 to go till I got to the late 20th century


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1. J.S. Bach WTC Book One

2. J.S. Bach WTC Book Two

3. Ives Concord Piano Sonata

4. Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel

5. Mahler Symphony No. 8

6. Schönberg Piano Concerto

7. Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3

8. Bartok Piano Concerto No. 2

9. Bartok Violin Concerto No. 2

10. Sibelius Violin Concerto

11. Sibelius Symphony No. 7

12. Ives Symphony No. 3

13. Copland Appalachian Spring

14. Copland Sextet for Piano, Clarinet and String Quartet

15. Copland Piano Variations

16. Bernstein Facsimile

17. Schuman Symphony No. 4

18. Schuman Symphony No. 6

19. Schuman Symphony No. 8

20. Schuman Symphony No 10

21. Persichetti Piano Sonata No. 10

22. Persichetti Piano Sonata No. 4

23. Handel Giulio Cesare

24. Bach Mass in B minor

25. Haydn The Creation

26. Haydn Symphony No. 102

27. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21

28. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 23

29. Mozart Violin Concerto No. 4

30. Mozart Great C minor Mass

31. Schumann Symphonic Etudes

32. Schumann Symphony No. 2

33. Dvorak String Sextet

34. Dvorak Cello Concerto

35. Brahms Symphony No. 4

36. Bartok String Quartet No. 3

37. Bartok String Quartet No. 4

38. Mozart G minor Piano Quartet

39. Mozart String Quintet in G minor

40. Mozart E Flat Major Piano Quartet


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

No particular order.

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (yeah, I know...BIG surprise)

2. Mahler - Symphony No. 6

3. Bach - B minor mass

4. Szymanowski - Symphony No. 3

5. Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra

6. Debussy - La mer

7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6

8. Mozart - Symphony No. 40

9. Schubert - "Death and the Maiden" String Quartet

10. Sibelius - Symphony No. 6

11. Sibelius - Symphony No. 4

12. Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen

13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6

14. Ligeti - Violin Concerto

15. Stravinsky - Petrushka

16. Stravinsky - Rite of Spring

17. Gorecki - Symphony No. 3

18. Part - Te Deum

19. Berg - Violin Concerto

20. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 2

21. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5

22. Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra

23. Dvorak - Stabat Mater

24. Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier

25. Barber - Violin Concerto

26. Barber - Second Essay for Orchestra

27. Mahler - Symphony No. 9

28. Richard Strauss - Four Last Songs

29. Poulenc - Stabat Mater

30. Honegger - Symphony No. 3

31. Chopin - Nocturnes

32. Brahms - Double Concerto

33. Bach - Goldberg Variations

34. Schoenberg - Erwartung

35. Mahler - Symphony No. 4

36. Britten - War Requiem

37. Bach - Brandenburg Concertos

38. Elgar - Cello Concerto

39. Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 3

40. Bach - St. Matthew Passion


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

In no particular order:

1. Sibelius: Symphony 2
2. Sibelius: Symphony 5
3. Elgar: Enigma Variations
4. Faure: Requiem
5. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto 1
6. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto 2
7. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata 4
8. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata 7
9. Prokofiev: Symphony 6
10. Prokofiev: Symphony 5
11. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
12. Adams: Harmonielehre
13. Adams: Nixon in China
14. Adams: Chairman Dances
15. Schubert: Winterreise
16. Beethoven: Symphony 7
17. Beethoven: Piano Sonata 18
19. Mozart: Piano Concerto 23
20. Brahms: Symphony 3
21. Brahms: Symphony 4
22. Dvorak: Symphony 9
23. Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A
24. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
25. Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin
26. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
27. Debussy: Three Nocturnes
28. Stravinsky: Rite of Spring
29. Barber: Symphony 1
30. Barber: Violin Concerto
31. Barber: Knoxville
32. Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
33. Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata
34. Schuman: Symphony 3
35. Harris: Symphony 3
36. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto 1
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet 7
38. Rzewski: El Pueblo Unido
39. Maxwell Davies: Strathclyde Concerto 9
40. Puccini: Tosca


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

hpowders said:


> 4. Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
> 
> 12. Ives Symphony No. 3
> 
> ...


I haven't heard any of these! Which of the Schuman (William) Symphonies do you like the best? Tell me about those Persichetti pieces.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Several posts in and all I see are numbers. Yikes.


Also, over / under on the number of "correction" or "updated list" posts hpowders has over the next month: 5.5. 

I am optimistic, and going with the under.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)

My iTunes playcounts are all out of whack, but based on last.fm, here are some of the works that have received the most plays from me *in the last six months*:

Ashley: _Automatic Writing_
Britten: _A Ceremony Of Carols_
Cage: _Some Of "The Harmony Of Maine"_
Cage: _String Quartet In Four Parts_
Carter: _A Symphony Of Three Orchestras_
Debussy: _Jeux_
Debussy: _Sonata For Flute, Viola And Harp_
Gesualdo: _Quinto Libro Di Madrigali_
Haas: _Guitar Quartet_
Haas: _Traum In Des Sommers Nacht_
Lopez: _La Selva_
Lucier: _I Am Sitting In A Room_
Maderna: _String Quartet In Due Tempi_
Saariaho: _Nymphea_
Takemitsu: _From Me Flows What You Call Time_

However, I've spent much of the last 6 months on little projects like listening to huge chunks of my iPod, so I've gone a little wider rather than deeper. So anything on this list has really only been played _3-5 times_ in the last 6 months...


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

In vaguely chronological order:


Purcell - Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Bach - WTC 1
Bach - WTC 2
Bach - French Suites
Bach - Orchestral Suite No. 3
Bach - Mass in B Minor
Handel - Messiah
Haydn - Symphony No. 45 "Farewell"
Mozart - Symphony No. 40
Mozart - Requiem in D Minor
Mozart - Marriage of Figaro
Mozart - Magic Flute
Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
Beethoven - "Moonlight" Sonata
Beethoven - "Pathetique" Sonata
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No.5
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 2
Schubert - "Trout" Quintet
Schubert - Erlkonig
Schubert - Die Forelle
Grieg - Peer Gynt
Dvorak - "American" Quartet
Mahler - Symphony No.5
Elgar - Cello Concerto
Elgar - "Enigma" Variations
Saint-Saens - Danse Macabre
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Holst - The Planets
VW - Tallis Fantasy
VW - Sea Symphony
Britten - Peter Grimes
Schoenberg - Three Piano Pieces
Schnittke - Viola Concerto
Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1
Ligeti - Requiem
Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
Adès - Concentric Paths


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

top 40 most played of my iTunes library

Nyman: Water Dances
Whittington: Music for Airport Furniture
Nyman: The Draughtsman's Contract
Cage: Haiku
Nyman: A Zed and Two Noughts
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 20
Nyman: Poczatek
Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts
Beardsley: November Test Pattern
Cold Blue 2
Budd: Music for Three Pianos
Cage: Melodies & Harmonies
Young: On Remembering A Naiad
Cage: Fourteen
Cage: Ten
Budd: The Pavilion of Dreams
Cage: Four
Rihm: String Quartet No. 3
Skempton: Tendrils
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2
Garland: String Quartet No. 1
Ives: String Quartet No. 1
Haydn: Trio for 2 violins & cello in B minor, H. 5/3
Haydn: Trio for 2 violins & cello in D major, H. 5/21
Beethoven: String Quintet in E flat major Op. 4
Cage: Etudes Australes
Cage: Freeman Etudes
Cage: Two4
Gann: Long Night
Nyman: Michael Nyman
Diamond: String Quartet No. 3
Haydn: String Quartet Op. 50
Cage: Music Walk
Nyman: String Quartet No. 2
Cage: Seven
Cage: Three2
Haydn: Trio for 2 violins & cello in E flat major, H. 5/4
McEwen: String Quartet No. 16
Cage: Music of Changes
Benary: Aural Shoehorning

These were played 9 times or more. Probably I listened to more Beethoven before I started using iTunes.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

tortkis said:


> Benary: Aural Shoehorning


I read that as "Aural Schoenberg" :lol:

(and by the way, I tried to "like" your post but it didn't register, so here's a verbal "like".)


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

tortkis said:


> top 40 most played of my iTunes library
> 
> Nyman: Water Dances
> Whittington: Music for Airport Furniture
> ...


I don't think I know even 1 piece of music from your entire list!!! Very interesting list! I will check out some of those titles.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

MoonlightSonata said:


> In vaguely chronological order:
> 
> 
> Purcell - Funeral Music for Queen Mary
> ...


A good question; here's my answer. I'll try the vaguely chronological order.

1. J.S.B.: Toccatas (performed by Glen Gould)
2. J.S.B.: WTC Ⅰ (Because I did not listen to the 2nd cycle sufficiently.)
3. J.S.B.: Cantata #80
4. Händel: Messiah
5. Haydn: Symphony #92 in G major "Oxford" 
6. Haydn: Symphony #101 in D major "the Clock" 
7. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D major "London" 
8. Mozart: Piano Sonata #12 in F major
9. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor
10. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C major
11. Mozart: Gross Mass in C minor
12. Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D major
13. Mozart: Symphony #41 "Jupiter" (Only the fugue is enough to list up.) 
14. Mozart: Eine Cline Gigue
15. Mozart: Requiem in D minor
16. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C major "Waldstein"
17. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor "Appassionata"
18. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C major
19. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A major
20. Beethoven: Bagatelle op.126
21. Schubert: Symphony #7 in C major "the Great"
22. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G major (Here I am associated with Anton B. with its beginning.)
23. Schumann: Symphony #2 in C major
24. Schumann: Symphonic Etudes
25. Berlioz: The Symphony Fantastique op.14
26. Mendelssohn: The Mid-Summer Night's Dream
27. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor "the Scottish"
28. Mendelssohn: Oratorio "Elliah" (Only the finale of the 1st part is enough.)
29. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor
30. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat major
31. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor
32. Wagner: the Overture of Tannhäuser
33. Wagner: the Prelude of the 1st act of Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg 
34. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E major
35. Mahler: Symphony #6
36. Mahler: Symphony #8 (Only its 1st part is enough to listen to. I wish you to listen to Solti CSO's recording.) 
37. Saint Saens: Piano Concerto #4 
38. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
39. Bartok: The Concerto for the Orchestra
40. Ives: Symphony #4

40 is very rigid. Now I've finished my selection 40 and feel something like that.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I shall post them in lots of ten.

Standard essentials (not in any particular order)

1. Bach, Brandenburg Concertos
2. Handel, opus 6 concerti grossi
3. Handel, Messiah
4. Bach, Mass in B Minor
5. Mozart, Don Giovanni
6. Mozart, Piano concerto no.20
7. Mozart, Clarinet concerto
8. Haydn, The Creation
9. Haydn, Symphony no.104 "London"
10. Beethoven, Symphony no.6 "Pastoral"

Shall post the next ten soon. Stay tune to ArtMusic's exciting next top ten standard essentials.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> Shall post the next ten soon. Stay tune to ArtMusic's exciting next top ten standard essentials.


The OP isn't asking for what you consider the standard or essential repertoire, its asking for what you actually play the most.

For example: I listen to Bach's Trio Sonatas for organ more often than the Saint Matthew Passion, much as I love that work and though its more "essential".


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> A good question; here's my answer. I'll try the vaguely chronological order.
> 
> 1. J.S.B.: Toccatas (performed by Glen Gould)
> 2. J.S.B.: WTC Ⅰ (Because I did not listen to the 2nd cycle sufficiently.)
> ...


Around where I was running through the 30th, I felt I had selected too many pieces of work of the classicism age. Here, if permitted, I'd like to add 10 more pieces of work by all means. To put aside the pieces of work should be done after all.

Here are those I'd like to add to my list.

41. Verdi: Requiem
42. Faure: Requiem
43. Prokofiev: Ballet music of Romio and Julliet
44. Stravinsky: The Firebird
45. Stravinsky: Psalm Symphony
46. Debussy: String Quartet op.10
47. Copland: Appalachian Spring 
48. Holst: The Planets
49. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3 
50. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor op.47


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> ....
> 
> For example: I listen to Bach's Trio Sonatas for organ more often than the Saint Matthew Passion, much as I love that work and though its more "essential".


That's good for you, and I am happy you might consider that way. But for me, essential is in practice synonymous with listening to it often. Pure and simple. Here are my next ten essential standard listening. As I said, it's ArtMusic's list of the top 40,

11. Handel, Giulio Cesare in Egitto
12. Handel, Acis & Galatea
13. Bach, Goldberg Variations
14. Bach, Christmas Oratorio
15. Mozart, Figaro
16. Mozart, La Clemenza di Titto
17. Beethoven, Symphony no.9
18. Beethoven, Piano Concerto no.5
19. Haydn, Symphony no.100
20. Haydn, The Seasons


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> That's good for you, and I am happy you might consider that way. But for me, essential is in practice synonymous with listening to it often. Pure and simple. Here are my next ten essential standard listening. As I said, it's ArtMusic's list of the top 40,


And yet this is not a reflection of your Current Listening posts.

Everyone already knows what a list of the bog-standard repertoire looks like. The OP assumes, correctly I think, that peoples actual most played will suggest more hidden gems and reflections of one's individual personality.

Whatever.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is what it would roughly look like for me. Heavily skewered by the first years, when my CD collection was small and hence each got played very often. Some of these have remained perennial favourites (like Bach [except t&f], Mahler, Brahms and Gorecki), others not so much.

Bach - Cello suites
Bach - Matthew Passion
Bach - Toccata and fugue BWV565
Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
Beethoven - Symphony 5
Beethoven - Symphony 6
Berlioz - Sinfonie fantastique
Brahms - Clarinet quintet
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Brahms - Violin concerto
Brahms - Symphony 1
Brahms - Symphony 2
Brahms - Symphony 3
Brahms - Symphony 4
Bruch - Violin concerto 1
Chopin - Nocturnes
Dvorak - Symphony 9
Faure - Requiem
Gorecki - Symphony 3
Grieg - Peer Gynt suites
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler - Ruckertlieder
Mahler - Symphony 4
Mendelssohn - Violin concerto
Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Mozart - Piano concerto 20
Mozart - Piano concerto 21
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an exhibition
Orff - Carmina Burana
Ravel - Bolero
Rimsky Korsakov - Sheherazade
Saint Saens - Symphony 3
Schubert - Symphony 8
Schubert - Winterreise
Sibelius - Finlandia
Smetana - Moldau
Stravinsky - Le sacre du printemps
Tchaikovsky - Violin concerto


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

As I promised, I would show you which ten pieces of work I've decided to exclude.
Originally, I chose those below.

4. Handel: Messiah
7. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D major "London"
18. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C major op.15
20. Beethoven: 6 Bagatells op.126
22. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G major
23. Schumann: Symphony #2 in C major
26. Mendelssohn: A Mid-Summer Night's Dream
27. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor "Scottish"
30. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat major
40. Ives: Symphony #4

It's very regrettable, but I cannot help giving them up. It was a very enjoyable opportunity to select my 40. Thanks.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> . Here are my next ten essential standard listening. As I said, it's ArtMusic's list of the top 40,


..... but that is completely missing the point of the thread - the thread is not asking for anyone's Top 40 essential pieces


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> And yet this is not a reflection of your Current Listening posts.
> 
> Everyone already knows what a list of the bog-standard repertoire looks like. The OP assumes, correctly I think, that peoples actual most played will suggest more hidden gems and reflections of one's individual personality.
> 
> Whatever.


I see. In any case, here are my next ten most often listened to, essential standard ones.

21. Handel, Rinaldo
22. Handel, Water Music
23. Mozart, Symphony no.40
24. Mozart, Symphony no.41
25. Beethoven, Symphony no.5
26. Haydn, Symphony no.96
27. Bach, Harpsichord concertos
28. Telemann, Tafelmusik
29. Mozart, Idonmeno
30. Mozart, Mitridate


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ you appear to completely 'not' see the point of the thread 

you appear to be simply listing what you think to be essential instead of sharing your "*most listened to pieces*"


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This will have a lot of Bach; his music covers about 50% of my listening time:

Bach:
Well Tempered Clavier
Goldberg Variations
Leipzig Chorales
Clavier-Ubung III
St. Matthew Passion
Mass in B minor
Cantatas (various)
Art of Fugue

Beethoven:
Hammerklavier Sonata
Diabelli Variations
Cello Sonatas (the op. 5)
Sym. 9

Brahms - Variations on a theme by Handel
Chopin - Op. 28 Preludes
Debussy - Etudes
Dvorak - Op. 81 Piano Quintet
Gade - Elverskud
Granados - Goyescas
Handel - Keyboard Suite HWV 430
Haydn - Cello Concerto in C major
Mahler - Sym. 4
Mozart - Mass in C minor
Myaskovsky - Violin Concerto
Prokofiev - Visions fugitives
Ravel - String Quartet
Schubert - Piano Sonata D 959

Schumann:
Kreisleriana
Humoreske
Sym. Etudes
Kinderszenen
Davidsbundlertanze

Scriabin - Piano Preludes, Op. 11
Shostakovich - Op. 87 Preludes and Fugues
Sibelius - Sym. 7
Walton - Sonata for Violin and Piano
Weber - Grand Duo Concertante
Weinberg - Violin Concerto
Zemlinsky - String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

According to iTunes:

1. Mahler Symphony 6
2. Mahler Symphony 2
3. Busoni Fantasia nach Bach
4. Scriabin Sonata 3
5. Ravel Left Hand Piano Concerto
6. Scriabin Sonata 5
7. Rachmaninov All Night Vigil
8. Ravel Piano Concerto in G
9. Medtner Piano Concerto 2
10. Scriabin Sonata 2
11. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 2
12. Medtner Piano Sonata 1 in f minor
13. Mahler Symphony 1
14. Mahler Symphony 5
15. Scriabin Piano Sonata 10
16. Scriabin Piano Sonata 8
17. Poulenc Organ Concerto
18. Bach Prelude and Fugue in a minor, BWV. 543
19. Chopin Berceuse
20. Liszt Piano Concerto 2
21. Bach-Busoni Chaconne
22. Mendelssohn Prelude and Fugue in e minor
23. Franck Prelude Choral and Fugue
24. Mahler Symphony 4
25. Medtner Sonata in g minor
26. Bach WTC I, Prelude and Fugue in C major
27. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 3
28. Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 4
29. Mahler Symphony 9
30. Mahler Symphony 7
31. Rautavaara Piano Concerto 1
32. Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
33. Chopin Ballade no. 1
32. Busoni Fantasia Contrappuntistica
33. Berg Sonata op. 1
34. Medtner Violin Sonata 1
35. Bach Goldberg Variations
36. Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy
37. Prokofiev Symphony 1
38. Prokofiev Symphony 5
39. Bruckner Symphony 9
40. Ravel Pavane for a Dead Princess


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

SimonNZ said:


> And yet this is not a reflection of your Current Listening posts.
> 
> Everyone already knows what a list of the bog-standard repertoire looks like. The OP assumes, correctly I think, that peoples actual most played will suggest more hidden gems and reflections of one's individual personality.
> 
> Whatever.


You mean to say that you don't love when he knee-jerk responds with Bach and Handel to every science poll without even checking to see what recording is up for vote?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Correction to my top 40.

Bach's WTC Book Two should appear in the number one position and Bach's WTC Book One should appear in the number two position.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Like brotagonist I'm trying to cycle through the entire collection so the idea of much repeated listening doesn't gel. However lately I've been on a kick to absorb more 20th/21st century music so i have focused on that. Then I'm sure there are more mainstream pieces I have returned to throughout the years. Don't know if I can come up with 40.

(Alphabetical order)

More recent:
Boulez: Derives I and II
Dutilleaux: Symphny No. 1
Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Salonen: Wing On Wing
Schoenberg: Suite for 2 Clarinets, Bass Clarinet, Violin, Viola, Cello and Piano, Op. 29 
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, Op. 36 
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto

Then through the years:
Bach: Cantata "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott," BWV 80 (with trumpet parts added by Wilhelm Friedemann Bach) 
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
Beethoven: Quartet No. 13 in B♭ major, Op. 130 with Gosse Fuge finale
Beethoven: Violin Concerto rewritten as a piano concerto.
de Frumerie: Concerto for trombone & orchestra, Op 81
Enescu: Suite for orchestra No. 3 in D major "Villageoise," Op. 27 (highly underrated!)
Handel: Organ Concerto No. 14 in A major HWV 296a
Holst: The Planets
Howells: Penguinski
Ligeti: Requiem
Ligeti: Atmospheres
Monteverdi: 1610 Vespers
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes 
Reinecke: Symphony No. 2
Schreker: Prelude to Memnon
Schumann: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Stravinsky: A Card Game, Ballet in Three Deals 
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring
Sweelinck: Variations on “Mein junges Leben hat ein End “
Turina: Piano Trio in F
Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7, "Sinfonia Antartica"
Weiner: Romance for cello, harp, and string orchestra, Op. 29 

I found more than I expected. These are off the top of my head pieces I remember listening to a lot over the years. They are the usual suspects but I hope a few surprises too.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

hpowders said:


> Correction to my top 40.
> 
> Bach's WTC Book Two should appear in the number one position and Bach's WTC Book One should appear in the number two position.


Glad that's cleared up. I was beginning to worry about your taste.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Correction to my top 40.
> 
> Bach's WTC Book Two should appear in the number one position and Bach's WTC Book One should appear in the number two position.


Too late... I had already sent the hot gossip to People Magazine....


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

nathanb said:


> Too late... I had already sent the hot gossip to People Magazine....


That's the funniest thing I've read on TC for several weeks. :tiphat:


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

I read everyone's choice and thought of revising my selection again. Adding is very easy, but when you try to distract something favourite, it's very difficult to cut off. However...

I forgot those:
Rossini: 《Guillaume Tell》 Overture 
Ricahart Strauss: Symphonic Poem 《Also Sprach Zarathustra》
Stravinsky: Pulcinella Suite
Hindemith: Symphony 《Mathis der Maler》
Khachaturyan: Violin Concerto in D minor
Orff： Carmina Burana

But to include these all to my choice requires me to give up originally selected 6 pieces of work. Can I? Otherwise, should I?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I see. In any case, here are my next ten most often listened to, essential standard ones.
> 
> 21. Handel, Rinaldo
> 22. Handel, Water Music
> ...


My final top ten essential standard listening,

31. Handel, Rodelinda
32. Handel, Hercules
33. Domenico Scarlatti, harpsichord/keyboard sonatas
34. Haydn, Masses
35. Mozart, La clemenza di titto
36. Mozart, String quartets
37. J. C. Bach, sinfonias and concertos
38. C. P. E. Bach, harpsichord concertos
39. Beethoven, Missa Solemnis
40. Bach, Saint Matthew


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

(deleted....because what's the use?)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> (deleted....because what's the use?)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My top 40 is difficult to define as it changes year to year as I buy new music. So I tried to write out my top 40 pieces or so from the last year or two. These pieces I've listened to the most number of times in the past year or two. I think you'll notice a lot of violin music. 

John Adams violin concerto, which I will nominate soon on the contemporary list.
Bach Orchestral Suites
Bartok String Quartets and violin concerto #2
Barber violin concerto
Brahms Clarinet quintet, symphonies
Beethoven Symphonies 1, 2, 7, 8, late quartets
Berg violin concerto
Britten Four Sea Interludes, string quartets
Corelli Concerto Grossi
Debussy violin sonata
Handel violin sonatas
Ligeti violin concerto
Mahler Symphonies 4, 5&9
Pärt Frates, Tabula Rasa
Prokofiev violin concerto #1, violin sonatas, piano concerto #3
Ravel Daphnis and Chloe
Shostakovich symphonies 1&4, violin concerto #1, piano concerto #2
Stravinsky violin concerto, Pulcinella, Firebird, Petrushka 
Sibelius violin concerto, symphonies 3&5
Vaughan Williams Symphony #7, The Lark Ascending


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

... and here is my list:

T.L. Da Victoria - tenebrae responsories
C. Monteverdi - Orfeo
C. Monteverdi - Vespres 1610
C. Monteverdi - Libro VIII Madrigali guerrieri e amorosi
C. Monteverdi - Selva morale e spirituale
Vivaldi - Gloria
Vivaldi - violin concertos
G. Pergolesi - Stabat Mater
J.S. Bach - WTC1
J.S. Bach - Brandenburg concertos
J.S. Bach - Cello suites
J.S. Bach - Messa si minore
L. Boccherini - Quintetti
W.A. Mozart - Nozze di Figaro
W.A. Mozart - Don Giovanni
W.A. Mozart - Clarinet concerto
W.A. Mozart - Piano concerto N.20
W.A. Mozart - Sinfonie 38-41
W.A. Mozart - Violin sonatas
W.A. Mozart - Coronation mass
W.A. Mozart - Grande messa C minor
L.V. Beethoven - sinfonie 5 -7
L.V. Beethoven - sinfonia 9
L.V. Beethoven - Piano concerto 5 Imperatore
L.V. Beethoven - Violin concerto
L.V. Beethoven - Piano sonatas (Waldestein, Appassionata)
F. Schubert - Quartet n.14 Death and the maiden
F. Schubert - Sinfonia n. 8 unfinished
F. Schubert - Trio op. 100
F. Schubert - Arpeggione sonata
J. Brahms - clarinet quintet
J. Brahms - Symphonies 3-4
J. Brahms - violin concerto
J. Brahms - piano quintet
J. Brahms - piano concertos
Dvorak - dumky trio
Dvorak - Symphony 9 from the new world
S. Rachmaninov - Piano concerto 2
S. Rachmaninov - Vespers
D. Shostakovich - Quartets 
D. Shostakovich - Cello concerto 1


----------

